# Acupuncture?



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you're all well. I had my day 3 bloods done yesterday, so I'm a little bit on tenterhooks waiting to see if they're OK.

I was just wondering if any of you had any experience of having acupuncture during IUI? I tried acupuncture for fertility last year & whilst obviously it didn't get me pregnant (!), i did find it very relaxing. Do you know at what points in treatment it would be useful?

Hope you can help,

Kate x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kate

I didnt have accu during my IUI's but I did have it on my second IVF attempt which has resulted in me being pg with twins.I am not saying that the accu got me my bfp but I certainly think it helped towards it!!!! It really helped with my stress levels too.

I had my main accu sessions when mid down regging and further sessions before egg collection and straight after transfer.

I know its down to personal choice with complementary therapies and I was sceptical at first but I would deffo reccomend it,just make sure you do a little research first to ensure that your accu person knows their stuff about fertility tx.

Good luck hun
Kelly


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

I've had accupuncture for the last 6 months although this is my first treatment.

I'm having accupuncture on Friday (cd 10) and will discuss with her if i should have another one or not.  

i'd be interested in hearing what other folks have done!

i find accupunture relaxes me, but hasn't helped get a bfp yet but don't want to stop just incase it has been helping!

jen
x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Kate

I used accupuncture to help with my irregular cycles. It did help get them back into a better pattern and just before starting IUI, I got a natural BFP. Obviously don't know that I can say it was because of the treatment, but like everyone else - I found it incredibly relaxing. 

Donna on the Vaginismus thread did accupuncture with her first medicated IUI and recently had twin boys. I know she'd be happy to chat to you about it if you want to come on our board and ask or pm her.

Wishing you lots if luck

Annie


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

hi Kate

I've been having acupuncture for a few months now and am on 3rd cycle of IUI treatment (currently downregging using buserilin sprays - start puregon injections later this week). I think it really depends on the individual and condition/reason for infertility as to the points used. My therapist (who specialises in fertility) works to clear the channels, build the uterus lining and works according to the cycle days and the drugs I'm taking, as well as trying to regulate my cycles. She also gives very good nutritional advice depending on where I am in my treatment cycle. If I'm feeling particularly stressed at any time, she will do additional stronger points to help me relax. She also worked to reduce some of the symptoms I was getting on my first lot of sniffers (hot sweats, fatigue...) and I haven't had any of these symptoms on the two lots since.

Needles are usually applied around my belly button and bikini line at various points, and then around the body depending on the pulse reading she gets- this will guide her to the areas that need attention. I usually have some in the wrists, ankles, top of my feet and shins. Occasionally I've also had needles just under my forehead and on top of my head. She also uses a heated moxa stick over my belly area in the week or two leading up to IUI to get more warmth into the uterus.

While I'm still not pregnant, I'm happy with the way the treatment makes me feel and helps me to relax and stay calm as I lead a very busy life and tend to need help with the relaxation side of things! I'm convinced it helps, and just hoping that a nice BPF will prove it soon!

One thing that my therapist is keen on doing around the IUI itself is seeing me just before basting to give an extra 'boost' and soon afterwards, so rather than just one treatment per week which is the usual, I have two on the week of the actual IUI.

Hope that helps.

All the best

Emma.x


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks girls for your replies, I think it's definitely worth a go.

Kate x


----------

